# Tips for riding larger horse



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah I remember trying to get used to the big horses. I'm almost 5'1" and 120 lbs. I'm tiny. Just gravitate your weight onto your pockets. You just have to get used to a bigger horse. You'll get the hang of it. As for the strides I don't really know.


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

I kind of know what you mean. For the longest time I rode ponies and only ponies. In all truth, I actually cried when my instructor tried to put me on a horse. (I was like, 6, but still!)

I'm about 5'5'', very leggy like you are, only I weigh a bit more. Haha. 

My trainer has a friend that adores me. She has this huugee, horse named Jasper. He has lines about two generations back of pure Belgion draft horse. So yeah, he has his size down. But the thing is, he's very lazy. Been under saddle about a year, and the best way to ride him is bareback.

The first time she asked me to ride him I hardly got him to move. After all, the only person who had ever rode him was his owner, so he didn't exactly trust me. I got in a nice ride and then didn't ride him for a while. Last week she did a sneak attack and told me to go get my helmet, hand her the horse (I was cooling down Clyde), and take the crop. Before this, when I first saw that she was riding him bareback, I went up to her and was like: "You're riding him bareback?!?!" "Yep!"

Now I'm perfectly fine with it. I mean, it's really amazing how much better he actually behaves when he doesn't have his saddle on.

--My Point Is--

It just takes some time to get used to. Don't push yourself so hard that you feel really really nervous, but push yourself enough that it's not what you're used to. Take a chance. ^_^

Learn to sit back a bit more, put more weight in the pockets of your pants, and just enjoy it! Personally, I really like their large movements and gates. I can go to my old Dressage pony to Jasper in a flash and still know what diagonal I'm on and am very used to the way they both move. Give it some time. 

Also, can you just ride a larger horse for a while before you actually buy one? That way you can get used to it before you spend your money on a horse that you may not even end up loving?

(I have no idea about the strides thing. I'm a Dressage freak, haha. Sorry!)

And for the reference: 













Jasper ^


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurances guys

And I can't really ride bigger horses, they all are privately owned. I'm just getting a chance this weeks because one owner is gone for the week.

And I do need a bigger horse because if I want to show, it needs to jump three foot and get horse strides :-/


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

As a tall rider with very long legs, and being a novice without the best balance in the world, I love larger horses! I like the slower movements the rider makes because their legs are longer; on ponies rising trot and canter are really hard for me because they move like jackhammers! I also don't have the problem of having to jack my stirrups up so short my knees are level with my chin.

I feel much more secure sitting atop a bigger horse. It's definitely a bigger motion to get used to, but hopefully the change will be beneficial for you, e.g. highlighting bad habits you may have got into riding ponies that you can't get away with on a horse.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

BTW this is the boy I ride.


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Glad to see your enthusiastic!! Hope all goes well for you!!


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

First of all...I don't think it would right of you to get a horse your trainer is MAKING you buy? Or did I misinterpret that?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You don't know my trainer ;-) She is great, but she pretty much looks at horses with you, and she decides wich one you get, w/ a bit of input on my part. That's how it's always been and always will be. 

But, even when it seems like a bad match, it always turns out to be perfect for everyone involved.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i have one horse that is 15.1 hands and one that is 17.1 hands tall. My bigger horse is super smooth and i love riding him. i had never ridden anything bigger than 16 hands before i got justin. I think you just have to find the horse that you like and feel good on. I'm not gonna lie being up that high does take some getting used to, lol


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I completely understand i used to ride ponies and horses but i feel more secure on a bigger horse now bc i feel like i have more to hold onto. My horse right now is about 16.2 and my old horses were 16.3 and 18h and i'm only 5'1 and wiegh about 105, maybe 112lb when its muscle. So its def something you have to get used to but the bigger horses gaits are so much nicer than little ponies.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Smoothness of gait has nothing to do with size, it's determined by build. I've been on giant horses that felt like jackhammers and some that were unbelievably smooth. You do have to post much faster though on the little ones.  

I know exactly how you feel though. 95% of what I ride are ponies, but this past year I had 2 horses I needed to show so I had to get used to riding the big ones again. I think the biggest differences are: size of barrel (you have to almost reestablish your leg when you go from the big ones to the little ones, or vice versa), turning radius (just like driving a really big car or a compact. even if the big ones turn very easily it's not like turning on a pony! good thing is, it's harder for the big horses to suddenly turn out from underneath you like some of the ponies can), and length of stride. This is the biggest change when it comes to jumping. It takes a bit to adjust to adjust to finding a distance again. But it WILL happen! You just need time and practice. If you ride nothing but big horses for a bit, you'll find that sitting on a pony feels kind of strange. If you're wanting to show in the 3" yea, it's about time to make the switch. I know the larges jump 3" at rated shows but I think there comes a point in most people's showing career when they need to get a horse if you want to progress. Plus, you can't show in the pony classes past 18 anyways.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys

Oh, and Upnover- I've never jumped over 2'6, but if I'm showing horses I have to jump three foot. Right now I do wn a horse, but he is 15.1ish hands, and has decided he hates jumping, so we are selling him :-(


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I have always ridden larger horses so I prefer them over smaller ones any day of the week. You just need to get used to them. Their strides, jumps, etc. are all going to feel bigger for you but I bet you'll learn to love it. Riding ponies is like riding a sewing machine to me. 

As far as the strides when jumping, the pony strides tend to be one more than horse strides. For example, if you are jumping a line that is supposed to have 5 pony strides in between the jumps, then your stride count on a horse should be 4.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

IrishRider said:


> As far as the strides when jumping, the pony strides tend to be one more than horse strides. For example, if you are jumping a line that is supposed to have 5 pony strides in between the jumps, then your stride count on a horse should be 4.


Thanks I knew the number of strides in lines, but I was hoping for some tips about couting out strides _to_ a jump. I've always been to count the strides (1-2-1-2) then spot the strides three steps away (1-2-3) It is much longer coutning and three comes much further away on a big horse:shock:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm 5'3 and I've ridden 17hh Hanos, 12hh Donkeys and just about everything in between size wise.
Just remember that it's still a horse, but more of a cruise ship size than speed boat or small yacht sized. Stay on your toes and really ride proactively. Learn to anticipate the horses, and ride more with your seat and legs. You weight about as much as a horse's head, so don't ever get in a pulling match because you are going to lose. And have fun! Your trainer is always going to be there to help you out of sticky situations and teach you to ride a horse so just stay calm and really try to ride with the horse. If the horse did a huge lead change and you fell onto it's neck, first of all this tells you that you weren't riding proactively to get a smoother change and second, that your back and hips were too stiff to move with the horse's movement. Don't stop riding as soon as the horse size and stride length goes up.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

if you do a lot of pole work, even one pole on the ground and get used to trotting and cantering over it ... it will help you feel the strides better and you can get comfy with out having to worry about a jump there too ... 

any yes lots of practice and it will become second nature for you! i love a big horse, my mare is 16.1hh ... right now a pony is your comfort zone and after some time and if you find the right horse- i think you will fall in love too! 

let us know how it goes!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!

It isn't even that I'm nervous of a big horse, they just move so differently! Even the worst ponies have nice fast gaits that are easy to ride, big horses all seem to pause inbetween each stride (trot and canter) It is so uncomfy!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i used to always choose ponies at my old riding school but now at my new riding school we don't get to choose who to ride and my instructer made me ride a horse (i've been riding her for 3 months now) and it took some getting used to but now i can't even think of going back to riding ponies. 
i think the gaits are much more comfy


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

i am only 5ft tall and weight probably 90lb but i ride bigger horses always cant be doing with ponies. lol most of my rides are 15.3 upwards, keep your weight down and ride lik your feet are being pulled until you get used to it, will stop you for falling forwards i found. the harest bit of it is the sitting canter throws you out if your legs are as wee as mine gripping down the sides is nearly impossible.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

You'll get used to it after some time, it isn't as bad as you think, as far as the strides, I would say use ground poles till you get the hang of the stride of a bigger horse. I hope all goes well!


----------



## Laurenehorses (Jan 31, 2021)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I've always been one of the better small riders, and there were plently of larger riders, so I've ALWAYS ridden the ponies, and sometimes horses like 15'2 and under, but they rode like a pony. Now, my trainer is making me buy a horse at least 16 hh and I'm nervous. I know that's small, but it's big to me! The few times I have ridden larger horses (including some HIGH quality ones) I hate how they move! Is this something I will get used to? Especially the canter is just awful
> 
> I'm 5'4" with the legs of a 5'10"+ person, but I only weigh 87lbs. Yesterday I went with my trainer to try a horse, and he did an unexpected bouncy flying lead change and I was catapulted onto his neck Again, do I just have to get used to it, or should I put rocks in my pockets to hold me down? (kidding :lol
> 
> ...


For me I know how you feel. When I was little I only rode tiny ponies. At the time I was 8 and I was maybe 5 ft. Not even kidding!! In 2nd grade I wore a women’s 8 shoe. So I was so excited once I switched to a horse. Just a few days ago I rode a 18 horse. (But I LOVE huge horses!!) Thanks fully he was really lazy, 😂 but I was used to it cause I ride huge horses all the time now. I’m just over 5’8. Just stick to whatever makes you feel comfortable you don’t have to get a over 16 hands. If your nervous or just not feeling it, it’s not worth it. But if youagree you should get something over 16 hands my tips for you is to count your remaining 3 stride to a jump. (3, 2, 1) or I like to say “1, 2, 3” so I know whether to halt halt so I don’t get a really long spot and fall on their neck as well. It takes time, but I think you’ll get the hand of it very quickly!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MOD NOTE

This thread is 11 years old. These users are no longer active on the forum and the advice is unseen by them. 

Please, please, look at the dates before replying to a thread. Any older threads will be promptly closed and responses may be removed.


----------

